# Horses GDG



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Just wanted to share a couple pics of my horses...would love to see pics of yours.

My Doc Bar grandson, Snipper - super rodeo horse!









Sonny Dee Bar grandson, Bert, - pleasure horse - pictured as a two year old









Carrie


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm a Commander of one of 8 remaining Horse Deatchments left in the Army. That first pic you put up of the Bay is very nice... I'm not a fan of the braiding of the hair, but whatever... looks like your horse has a good turn of speed... Big rump and strong front end too.

Nice pics.


----------



## rainsmom (Jul 28, 2007)

Let's see if I'm smart enough to post a couple of pictures in here. 

The brown girl is my filly, Rowan. She's a three and a half year old half-Percheron, half-thoroughbred. The blue roan is my quarter horse gelding, Blue.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Heres my grandmas horse, I'm sure she'd let me claim her.  
So far she's raced 5 times this year, winning the last 4. Beating multiple stakes winner horses. She's been on a roll, and is FASTTTT!!!! Put up the fastest 6 furlong time this year at Emerald Downs, at least thats the rumor.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Some of mine...I don't have horses anymore (that's how I ended up with labs...a lot like the QH's I love, and a LOT cheaper to house, feed, and train/compete with!!!) but I sure miss 'em!

We used to breed/show quarter horses...so these are just a couple of those I had right before college:









"Tigger" (Tiger's New Doll)









"Kitty Kat" (Cat's Maxie Bar)









"Buddy" (Gimme A Bud Light)- son of Kitty Kat


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and I just thought this was funny...what unfortunate markings for your paint horse to have!  My equine vet friend sent this to me with the note attached: 
_"I would hate to have to copy the markings for this horse on a Coggins test form!" _


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's my ass bummin beer again.....











/paul


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I currently own 5 horses.

This is El Mancha Especial "Mancha"...a coming 5 yr old 15 h Appaloosa gelding who is ridden by my granddaughter.



















This is Pague al Contado "Peso" ... 11 yr old 14.2 h Quarter Horse gelding who I ride mostly.









This is Sienna ... 20 yr old 15 h Quarter Horse mare. Anyone can ride Sienna!!









This is Blues Special Bay "Drifter"....a coming 5 yr old registered 15 h Quarter Horse gelding (Sim Bad Continental grandson and Impressive Review grandson) I also ride him.










This is "Slick", a 15 yr old 15 h Quarter Horse gelding I just rescued. He needs to put on weight, but I am expecting him to be a nice horse...we'll see.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

This is my 81 year old Mom and my 84 yr old Dad riding Sienna!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Legacy 6 said:


> I'm a Commander of one of 8 remaining Horse Deatchments left in the Army. That first pic you put up of the Bay is very nice... I'm not a fan of the braiding of the hair, but whatever... looks like your horse has a good turn of speed... Big rump and strong front end too.
> 
> Nice pics.


The banding keeps the mane from getting totally tangled in your hands when doing speed events.

Nice looking horses, rainsmom, Montview, Jeff and Vicki! Great pics!


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Well seems like Horses and Dogs go hand in hand....I love my Horses, but am down to just one...now to focus on my dogs...
It was my daughter of the Famous "Shining Spark" that I sold to a woman in Europe...that horse built my Indoor Arena..bless her heart!
Now I am down to a mare...Greys Starlight, and still do reined cowhorse, cutting and reining events with her...
Labs have always been my passion along with horses...and I always promised myself that once I retired...it would be the labradors full time...and here we are!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Here's my APHA Paint Kachina and her dam Gypsy standing watch over her as a foal.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome pictures. I used to have three horses in Colorado, and I miss being around them....


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

Here are a few of my horses, and then my two Percheron Cross Molly Mules...

I like the horses... I LOVE my mules.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

It's great to see everybody's horses and mules!! There is not much that beats partnering with a dog or horse that loves its job.

This is my younger hunt horse, Spenser, with my hubby kindly showing him for me at our hunter trials a few years ago:










Here is our jumper stallion, Big Air, at a local show earlier this year:


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pics....and OH...How I miss my "Long Ears"...sold her in June...She was just too jelous of my time spent with the dogs....Nothing finer than a great mule...


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

I could post way too many horse pictures on this thread, so I'll just post these of one horse, Sam. These pics were taken this July. Sam is in his early 30's, and has been retired out to pasture for the last few years, since his knees got too arthritic for riding anymore. Rope horse, games horse, and the greatest trail horse I have ever had!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

pupaloo said:


> I could post way too many horse pictures on this thread, so I'll just post these of one horse, Sam. These pics were taken this July. Sam is in his early 30's, and has been retired out to pasture for the last few years, since his knees got too arthritic for riding anymore. Rope horse, games horse, and the greatest trail horse I have ever had!


There's never too many pictures!

Legacy6 - I love the pics! Bays, bays and more bays. I love it. Those mules are beautiful too.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Those are some great looking horse flesh you guys and gals own(don't know about the donkey at the bar...). Takes me back to my college days. I supplemented my college funds by putting miles on a few young colts for folks that didn't have enough time to ride them. 

I also helped take care of the "Horse Unit" on campus for 2 years. My dad and I raised quarter horses for a while, also. 

Boondux, my wife and I had filly that was a granddaughter of Doc Bar. We broke her as a 3 yr old and my wife just trail rode her. We finally couldn't afford to keep her here so she went to my dad's ranch to just "hang". We would go there a few times a year and my wife would ride her. She finally died last spring. As close as we could figure, she was 32 yr old. 

BHB


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

BHB - wow!
My Snip is out of Doc Poco Pat (Doc Bar and Poco Bueno mare). He is 21 years old.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Boondux, wow, it's been over 30 years but I remember some of those Poco Bueno horses too! Had a good rep back then for cutting and reining. 

I can't remember our horses' breeding on the dam's side but she was by Doc's Star Barred who was out of a mare called Barred's Star, owned and bred by Cal Poly State University in San Luis Obispo, CA. Doc's Star Barred(trained for cutting) was sold by the college in the late 70's/early 80's for about $150k(big money back then) and put into sindication. When he reached about 28 yr or so he was essentially sterile and "donated" back to the college. They kept him until his death a few years ago. 

A few years ago my daughter was looking at colleges and we took a trip into So Cal. We stopped by and got to see Doc's Star Barred one more time. Not a big horse, barely topping 14:2-3 but he could move in his younger days. 

When I was in college(mid 70s), I also visited and got to meet the famous Doc Bar on the Doc Bar Ranch out of Hollister, CA. He was pretty old then and kinda crotchety, always wanting to bite. Had to watch him like a hawk, otherwise he would take a chunk out of your shoulder! 

BHB


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

I just sold my horse this spring because it was to expensive to keep buying hay as we didn't get hardly any off our field last year. Then lo and behold we get around 19 inches of rain to end our drought and over 500 bales off our field! Ain't that a kick in the pants! Oh well! Some year I will get another one. Now I got more time for the pups!


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

BHB said:


> Boondux, wow, it's been over 30 years but I remember some of those Poco Bueno horses too! Had a good rep back then for cutting and reining.


Poco Bueno bloodlines still have a great working cowhorse/reining rep.  

One of the last reining horses I used to ride was a Doc Tom Tucker daughter...most of the reiners I used to ride/know were probably only 14.2h or so. Short/stocky always seemed to work better for those tight turns and short bursts of speed, for the most part. Those guys are built like *tanks,* I swear! 

One day, when we get out of the world of southern California housing developments, I would love to have some property and a couple horses again. My SU has never had a pet before (now we have 2 dogs, 3 cats, a one-legged African grey parrot, and a California desert tortoise), but told me he would be up to learning how to ride horses, too. LOL

GORGEOUS horses and mules, everyone. I really enjoy this look into people's interests/lives outside of our dogs.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Poco Bueno and Doc Bar horses always seem to be around 14-15 hands and built! I believe they sired nice halter horses too. Snip was barely 15 hands and built with good muscle.

I love the history BHB! Awesome.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Boondux said:


> Just wanted to share a couple pics of my horses...would love to see pics of yours.
> 
> My Doc Bar grandson, Snipper - super rodeo horse!
> 
> ...


Nice looking Bay....looks like he could drag a bull out of an arena and not even strain....not big on the braids...prefer a roached mane myself  but then again that aint my horse....again...GREAT looking animal.


How tall is that horse?


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

You can sure spot those Doc Bar horses, talk about throwing to type.


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

Boon, the Poco lines are strong here in Kansas. Seems like every Bay Brown gelding we look at has Poco in him... kinda of sad. It used to be a good line, but I think people abuse the line and breed too often, and it seems to have diluted the line.

As for the bays: In the Civil War time, from 1853 to 1873, the Horse Cavalry of the US Army tried to differentiate between the different regiments with different colored horses. According to the Cook's Cavalry manual, all Cav horses were "of sturdy color with little to no white markings." This was so the animals were as "camoflage" as possible. Sounds funny when the soldiers were wearing light blue pants, dark jackets and white muslin shirts... but the Confederate wasn't much better.

Here in Kansas, much of the tradition of the Horse Cavalry that passed on its Legacy to the modern Cavalry was established in the Great Plains of Kansas and the Mid-West. The 7th Cavalry Regiment used Bay Brown horses except each Cav Troop was authorized two "off colored" horses for the Commander and the Guidon Bearer. Our white horse is our guidon horse. We have a paint as well, but he doesn't get used except for training new riders anymore.

We're always looking for solid, calm, and sturdy bay brown geldings between 5-10 years of age. We can't pay a huge amount, but our check are ALWAYS good.

Have a great night!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Nice looking Bay....looks like he could drag a bull out of an arena and not even strain....not big on the braids...prefer a roached mane myself  but then again that aint my horse....again...GREAT looking animal.
> 
> 
> How tall is that horse?


Thanks Patrick! 15 hands. The mane is just banded. Snip has quite a mane and banding it helps keep it out of the way a little. He was my barrel/pole horse in rodeo (he sure could weave those poles!) and we also do games and roping for fun.

Legacy 6 - Cool history. I like my bays. I would take another like Snip any day. His motto would be "I'm here to work!" He works hard at everything he does - even if it is just a leisurely ride.


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

Well, I don't know how to post pictures but horses are my first love, specifically cutting horses. They are the most amazing athletes! I currently have two show cutters and then a practice horse at home and a turn back horse. One is a Lenas Telesis mare out of a Bob Acre Doc mare, Telesis Acre Doc, aka 'Tilly'. She was in line for the futurity but a mysterious disease kept hindering her in training. After a lot of research, we found out that she was infected with the then-new disease of EPM. By the time we realized that she had it, she had it bad. She lost over a year to training and was behind her class. She did catch up though and was a Derby semi-finalist in 2004 and won the Blue Bonnet Stakes Classic Challenge. She has really hit her stride here lately, I made the finals on her at the Derby last year and she just marked a 77 last weekend. She stays with Barbra Schulte year round and is the princess and knows it ;-)
We now have a two year old gelding that was an embryo transfer out of Tilly and by Cowby Cattylac. "Louie" is a High Brow Cat grandson and is currently in training with Sam Shepard. The hope is for him to head to the 2009 Futurity in the Amateur/Non Pro but only time will tell! So many horses are pointed toward it but only a few make it to the Big Dance!
We might breed Tilly this coming spring and if we do, it will be to One Time Pepto.
Gotta love those cow horses!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Cool! I wish you luck!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Like 20 Gauge Girl I don't know how to post pictures. But as of June 24th we have our first chestnut. You know how us fluffy dog people are - we're into coordinating colors and I just couldn't see getting a horse that clashed with my dog.
Captain Harry is a five year old 16H TB straight from Penn National. So far he's adjusting to life in SW Georgia and I'm pretty sure I've ruined him in record time. The boy is totally rotten already. But that's why he's here.
I'll stop before I put y'all to sleep regards,
Becky


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Here are a few of my two boys: 

The gray is my 28 year old, "Bud", and the chestnut is his 5 year old grandson, "Freddy". Bud has done everything from halter to saddleseat to sidesaddle to 50 mile endurance rides, he also drives and pulls a cutter in winter, and his latest fun was team penning before he screwed up his knee. Freddy is turning out to be a great one...he's only been shown once, but won the regional championship his first time out.


----------



## KBcoltcompany (May 28, 2008)

A Reiner and a Cutter...........no longer have them, but they were good horses.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Here is my Peppy San Badger grandson. He has Docsonita on the bottom side, going way back to Doc Bar on both sides. 

He is a 7 year old, loves cow work. Mostly team pen and some sorting. He just learned the trail this year and has taken to it well.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Becky - Congrats on the new boy! Sounds like a nice one.
Sharon P - Your pics are wonderful. I love the sleigh one. You have a couple of beautiful boys!
KB - Nice pics! Looks like you had a great place to work your horses.
Sharon V - Wow - sounds like nice lines and I bet he can work all day. Same body type as Snip.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

As I was looking at all these pretty horses I heard some heavy breathing behind me and there was Maxx with an empty ALPO can....and licking his chops...... LOL. Makes me wonder if he can read the ingredients... LOL. All kidding aside some nice looking horses. I used to have a line back dun son of Joe Hancock many years ago. He sure brought me a lot of pleasure.


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

sorry couldn´t resist. Besides my Curlies I also own horses. This link hopefully shows our most recent foals
http://www.horses-germany.de


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

I just had my Mules at the Kansas State Fair. We had a good showing in the Utility class and Show class. A little dissapointing showing in the Obstacle Course, but I'll get some pics posted as soon as I get the pics off the camera along with the official results!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I was looking through some pictures that fellow RTF member, Anthony Petrozza, took of my horses. I love this head shot of Peso.











Here is why is stays bitten up all the time.  





























I wish he and Mancha would find a better way to play!! (especially around show times!) ***Make note to self to call Anthony and ask if he wants to come back down to take more photos of the horses withou their winter coats!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I remember watching the great Poco Lena and Doc Bar at various rodeos and such. Loved those two horses! Watching Poco Lena work took my breath away. She was magical. Many years later, we trained dogs near the Jensen's ranch in Paicines and I would keep an eye out for any of their horses. Always wished I could have a horse like her--ended up riding just plain old horses, but loved them all dearly. 
Suzanne B


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

We have hundreds of pictures of the nearly two dozen horses that have graced our lives, but they are all still packed in storage (the pictures not the horses), as we haven't finished the move from Montana yet. I do have a few on the computer, though, and a couple in my day book. Of the seven horses that remain, the five TB mares are with my Mom in South Carolina (she has free access to lots of pasture) and the two ponies (Welsh and a Welsh-Paso cross) are in Montana where we hope to give them away to a good home. 

This is me on Abbey, my TB mare. Her registered name is Pilgrim Soul, from the WB Yeats poem, "When you are old..." ( http://www.bartleby.com/101/863.html ) She was 3 in that picture; now she's 18! She is a granddaughter of Riva Ridge, and is a sweet and funny and stubborn horse. She was the boss mare at 3, and she's the boss mare now.









This next one is Abbey and her foal, Eliza (Book of Hours) who is by Reclassify, a son of Secretariat. She was a very promising yearling, but badly injured an ankle while training and is now just a beautiful pasture ornament.









Then we have Eliza and our other filly from that year, Rule, (Rules of Order) who is by Pendleton Ridge (a Cox's Ridge son who placed 10th in the Ky Derby-- about in the middle) and a Raise a Native mare. Rule went to the track in Phoenix, but even though she's 17.2 hh, she is easily intimidated so she came home to be my mother's riding horse. That's Abbey in the back and Rosie, the Welsh-Paso cross, and some others I can't make out.









The last picture is ten years old. That's my son, Julian, (who will be 14 next week) on the Welsh pony, Jingle.









Not pictured, but still very much with us: Folly, an Arts and Letters daughter, the only "successful" TB we have; she made $80,000 running on bush tracks in Iowa. We bought her as a $1000 claimer in a 1 mile & 70 yard race she won wire to wire, with plenty of daylight between her and the next horse all the way around and Gypsy, a Northern Dancer granddaughter, who is beautifully put together, but lacked drive on the track. It's a brutal and glorious place, the racetrack, and I'm glad we are able to give these ladies their remaining years in the tall grass.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Just wanted to add it was so much fun to look at everybody's horse pictures. What a beautiful group of horses-- Sharon, that grey is quite the horse!-- My mother lived for five years on a ranch in Montana where they were breeding straight along the old Hollywood Gold line (cutting horses) -- pretty neat stuff-- and boy those old line QH are something else! Vicky, maybe your guys would enjoy playing with a Jolly Ball? Something else to chew and toss, lol. I laughed at their antics. This was really a great thread, thanks.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Great photos!


----------



## KBcoltcompany (May 28, 2008)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I was looking through some pictures that fellow RTF member, Anthony Petrozza, took of my horses. I love this head shot of Peso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


errr, those two aren't "playing"....they are asserting p order and it can get much worse. I would separate them if I were you. Usually the degree of injury escalates.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Byron,

I know the pictures look menacing, but if you would watch the 2 of them, you would see that it is more of a "play" thing than establishing a pecking order. Guess you would have to know these 2 particular horses. But, thanks for the concern and the advice.


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

KBcoltcompany said:


> errr, those two aren't "playing"....they are asserting p order and it can get much worse. I would separate them if I were you. Usually the degree of injury escalates.


I have 22 horses, and two mules. None of my horses both my Mules at all, but the others... people, horses will kill each other for grain. I'm not kidding.

We have a lot of pasture space, and we have fenced off difference pasture space because we have to have a way to seperate the horses by their pecking order so some of them still get feed.

KB, why are there so many people out there who are so freaking ignorant of their animals? Is it really so hard to read a book? Go to a professional? Ask questions? Vicky, I'm REALLY not picking on you, but norses bite each other on the neck and face for only one reason. They give warning to other horses by biting a shoulder or a rump... but face and neck bites are something altogether different.

We looked at a young gelding last week. The lady said he was a good calm horse, could side-pass, close gates, back up, neck rein, etc... we got there, and she also had a dog... as soon as this dog got out of the truck, she tore after the horse and started trying to herd the horse into the barb-wire fence (a no-no with horses anyway) by biting at his haunches. The gelding was kicking and biting at the dog as well, and you could see the whites around the eyes of the horse... "Oh, they're playing!" as the owner litterally clapped her hands in delight...

We obviously didn't even ride that horse. I'm feeling a little frustrated at people this week, so I apologize for seeming a little irate. There werre some fun experiences with some other people's dogs too.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

KBcoltcompany said:


> errr, those two aren't "playing"....they are asserting p order and it can get much worse. I would separate them if I were you. Usually the degree of injury escalates.


I would agree with you on that one...but then again they aint my horses.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to side with Vicky on this one. You can't judge from a picture. The TBs will bite "at" each other in play, and will nibble at the head and face and neck in "grooming." When we were training young horses, we'd put them out (supervised) in leather halters and neck collars, and they would bite and tug at those also. People with any animal sense can pick up the "vibe," (very scary) when its truly a dominance issue. Though, Richard, that woman with the horse you looked at sounds like a lunatic.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Legacy,

You would have to know these 2 particular horses. 

I also have pastures fenced off for horses that don't get along with others. With the 16 horses at the farm, 5 of which I own, they are segregated so all can get plenty to eat and co-exist with each other.

Have read many books, worked with professionals and gotten assistance as needed regards,


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Legacy,
> 
> You would have to know these 2 particular horses.
> 
> ...


Vicky, I know you probably have, I "know" enough about you that I don't think most people have to worry about whether or not you actually work with and train your animals.

I am just REALLY frustrated with people. I had a few training sessions where people would come by with their dogs, and their dogs would just be OUT of FREAKING control! We have looked at probably a dozen horse to buy in the last 6 weeks, and we, in good faith, drive to the horses and look at them. The owners preach up and down that their horse are great, and can do everything except cook breakfast, but when we get there, the horses are HORRIBLE!!! We spend a LOT of money on fuel, waste a lot of time driving (no place in Kansas is close by), and it's just so frustrating. Larkin, if that lady was the only lunatic we ran into trying to sell horses, I'd have nothing to worry about... but we have been experiencing this for SO long.

You're right though Vicky, you can't always tell by a picture, but it's hard to come to any other conclusion... I'm sure you can see that too.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Legacy 6 said:


> We have looked at probably a dozen horse to buy in the last 6 weeks, and we, in good faith, drive to the horses and look at them. The owners preach up and down that their horse are great, and can do everything except cook breakfast, but when we get there, the horses are HORRIBLE!!! We spend a LOT of money on fuel, waste a lot of time driving (no place in Kansas is close by), and it's just so frustrating.


 
Oh man, can I feel your pain on that issue!!!! I guess it's one of those times that the "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" or in these cases, the owners trying to sell!  I was in the market for a jumper for my granddaughter. Of the 3 I had vetted, I found ringbone, navicular and a bad back.  The owners "neglected" to mention those facts. Luckily, my vet and, when checking with their vet, was able to keep me from wasting money.

One of my best friends and I have a business of selling horses we train. I could tell you horror stories of parents that "claim" their child is an experienced rider, only to have them come out and refuse to let them ride certain horses because they are just barely "passengers" on the horses.

1000+ lbs animal is nothing to be taken for granted!

I'm not even going to start to get into stories about dogs brought in for training!!!!! Geez


----------



## KBcoltcompany (May 28, 2008)

I don't know much, but ears pinned, rearing, sclera on the eyes, and biting.....I was always taught and still have the instinct that these are NOT playful gestures....but as another member said, they are not my horses. I don't have to pay the vet bill or fix the behavior. If you say they are playing, than I guess they are playing.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Sharon, 

Those guys are absolutely gorgeous!! 

I had an arabian gelding. I bought him 5 years ago, had him for two, then sold him to get into the dogs and about two years after that he died at 22. Best horse I ever could have asked for. He was the best trail horse, never spooked. My little sister rode him and controlled him at 4 years old, he was so good with her. And damn was he fast!! Not only could he beat out the then 8yr QH mare in endurance but he beat her out over the short distances too. I was sad to see him go and even more sad to hear he passed. I will get another again, ideally pinto arabian. 

I'll see if I can get a picture up of him, not that any were that great. 

Kourtney


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Kourtney, thanks. And I'd love to see a pic, if you can find one. 

A few years back, we went riding with some friends and one of them had a low opinion of Arabs. He did admit that Bud "looked pretty", but said that's all Arabs are, and that he was sure his QH, Skeeter, could take Bud in a race. I asked if he was serious, he said yes, then I asked if I could choose the finish line, and he said "sure". I said, "OK, Minocqua to Merrill"....the distance between those two towns being roughly 50 miles.  He never said another word.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

KBcoltcompany said:


> I don't know much, but ears pinned, rearing, *sclera on the eyes*, and biting.....I was always taught and still have the instinct that these are NOT playful gestures....but as another member said, they are not my horses. I don't have to pay the vet bill or fix the behavior. If you say they are playing, than I guess they are playing.


 
I have 2 retired hunt horses (thoroughbred geldings) that play like those two daily; they rear, box, paw at each other, nip, etc. In fact it's almost like a routine, a good roll and then they get up and start boxing. No way it's dominance; in the 10 years they've lived together both alone and in a herd, the larger one is dominant over food and the smaller is dominant over 'claiming' mares since he thinks he's a big stud horse. Their daily boxing and face fighting is total play, they adore each other and are as bad as a mare and foal when you separate them. I'm 100 percent with Vicky, you have to know the horses, but it's pretty obvious when it's a dominance fight vs. play fighting.

As far as sclera showing, I believe with most appaloosas they always have that. By the way Vicky, those are cool pictures!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Back in my horseback bird dog days.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

What kind of a saddle is that? English with western stirrups? Looks comfortable. I have to admit I have been looking at western saddles and placid little QH types longingly. I think my days of off the track thoroughbreds are done. From fast, athletic TBs to follow hounds cross country my standards have been lowered these days. if it has a pulse it has enough energy to do what I want!

this is back in the days of eventing, hunter paces and foxhunting, a few years and a few pounds ago:
















and these are my boys now, pretty much relegated to being bossed around by the Chesapeakes and occasional trail rides:


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I have REALLY enjoyed this thread. I was a horse nut from 5 years old until I was in my thirties when sailing took over. I wish I had some pics to post, you youngsters would get a kick out of our habits and horses from the 60's and 70's. I did hunter/jumper showing, fox hunting, hunter trials and paces and some limited eventing, (US Pony Club mostly). My very best horse was an unlikely cross between a Tenn Walker and Quarter horse. He was 16.2 hands, gray, did not know how to trot when we got him, but what a heart and how honest! He was 5 times hunter trial champ at our club's trials, high point jumper for several years at our schooling show series, and as a junior I actually qualified for the Maclay finals on this horse, (the ONLY non thouroughbred in the ring at the time). He actually fox hunted until he was 28 and lived to be 32. Altogether I have owned about 17 horses in my life. I do miss it, but age and time limit which hobbies I can pursue! Thanks for all the great photos!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> As far as sclera showing, I believe with most appaloosas they always have that.


Readily visible white sclera is a distinctive Appaloosa characteristic.



Julie R. said:


> What kind of a saddle is that?


Looks like an endurance saddle. "Endurance horse saddles are lightweight saddles that are built for close contact in mind. They are meant for endurance riding and trail riding. Typically endurance saddles are made with extra padded comfort for the rider and a flexible design that moves with the horse in order to make the saddle more comfortable for the horse."


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

labman63,

I recently learned that there is a bird dog field trial held not too far from me. I met a couple of guys training for it a few months ago. We had a good talk about dog training when the one guy had to come to my truck to "collect" his dog who had left the field and returned to the parking area. My friend and I heard a lot of yelling and whistle blowing and was wondering what in the world was going on. Imagine my surprise when this bird dog came running up and immediately jumped into the back of my truck!!!! Needless to say his owner was not a happy camper, but handled the situation calmly.......although he was saying that the dog was "free to a good home". 

The guy is going to call me when the next field trial is scheduled. We're going to ride the horses in the Gallery. Sure will be a different "Gallery" than we have at retriever events!!! I'm not concerned about my horses' reaction to the gunfire as they seem to enjoy watching when I'm training the dogs here. They are accustomed to hearing gunfire.  We've been doing some Cowboy Mounted Shooting with my gelding so we should be ready to ride in the Gallery.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Great thread. I would love to own a couple and ride the Ruby mountains and such. Besides it would save some years off my life trying to get where the big bucks live.

I never realized how big the mule-thing was until visiting family in Bishop, CA., for Mule Days.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Looks like an endurance saddle. "Endurance horse saddles are lightweight saddles that are built for close contact in mind. They are meant for endurance riding and trail riding. Typically endurance saddles are made with extra padded comfort for the rider and a flexible design that moves with the horse in order to make the saddle more comfortable for the horse."


A number of people in Montana use a saddle that looks like this. I've heard it referred to as a McClellan saddle, but I don't know if that's accurate. I only rode hunt seat, so that's the only one I'm totally familiar with.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

It looks similar to the endurance saddle I have. I love mine, super comfortable, and I picked it up for $100. It was great for trail riding.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Julie, That is a Tucker Trooper saddle. When running dogs you will be in the saddle for 8 to 10 hrs a day and the padded seat is a great benifit. BTW it is for sale.

Vicky, More than likely I know the guys you met. I used to travel all over the east coast running trials. Glad I don't do that anymore.
The horse is a TWH.


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

This is a very nice thread so I thought to bring it back up and show some of my horses...


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey, what about posting photos of your cows?

Here is Dot - 









and another of Dot showing why she has that name....in the background is Bobbie Sox becasue her back two feet have white socks.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Hey, what about posting photos of your cows?
> 
> Here is Dot -
> 
> ...


Now if that ain't the ultimate hijacking of a thread I've never seen one. lol


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

This is our TB mare Carolina Sky with her first foal. Foal is by Malibu Moon. Even included cows in the background for LDH.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow Tim, does that mare have Carolina Joy in her ped? I had a TB mare that looked very much like yours by that horse. This was over 25 years ago, so she would not be around any longer and probably if related would be further up the pedigree


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Beautiful mare and foal. 

I don't have any horses on the place. There used to be some many years ago when my Grandmother would ride. She was part of the Austin County Sheriff's Posse, a horseback drill team. Now that was some cool stuff. They did like Square dancing routines on horseback. I was just a little girl and had a Shetland pony named Buckaroo. Ssometimes I got to ride around the arena after their performance at some fairgrounds. She also used to ride the Salt Grass Trail Ride every February - back before everybody slept in fancy campers....they had sleeping bags strapped to the back of their saddles and slept under the stars... rain, snow, or shine.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

My Other Passion..Horses.
Red's Starlight daughter of Bay Starlite out of a Doc's Prescription mare. Shown here as a Three Year old in the All American QH Congress Reining Futurity. She is not only a fantastic Show Horse in Reining, Reined Cow Horse but has carried me up and over Mountains and Ranges in Arizona and out West. She carries the roan factor.

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/Redstarhorses/Karen Horses/ShinerFQHR.jpg[/IMG]

Shiners Tivio..Daughter of Shining Spark(Carol Rose's Stud) out of Teresa Tivio(Bobby Lewis's mare) She was my reining and reined cowhorse mare.. I bred her to Whizard Jac and she had a foal Sparkling Whizard in 2002. Shiner now lives in Switzerland and I give Shiner the credit of building my Indoor Arena. One Fantastic huge hearted Quarter Horse and the most challanging horse to show in reining..because you had to stay 2 steps ahead of her mentally or she would out think you.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

2tall said:


> Wow Tim, does that mare have Carolina Joy in her ped? I had a TB mare that looked very much like yours by that horse. This was over 25 years ago, so she would not be around any longer and probably if related would be further up the pedigree


No, her sire is Sky Classic and she's out of an Afleet mare. I checked and the horse mentioned isn't in her ped.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's a little pic of my jumper - "Big Air"


----------



## Jason Anderson (Nov 10, 2009)

Vicky,

So by any chance is your granddaughter single?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

labman63 said:


> Back in my horseback bird dog days.


what?!!?? there's nothin to hold on to on that thing! then again, nothin' to smash the man-bags when they hit the brakes instead of the gas.....too many times off the side, superman'd over the ears, back off the rump-----don't own horses for a reason--can't ride worth beans..

owned one growing up and worked a cutting horse ranch for a few years---spent most my time on the Polaris...haha


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Love the new photos!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

HORSES!!!!

Here is my horse. We have not shown in years, too expensive! Oh man do I miss it!

Ann


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

duk4me said:


> No, her sire is Sky Classic and she's out of an Afleet mare. I checked and the horse mentioned isn't in her ped.


I guess the name just caught my eye! Anyway, here is an old photo of my Carolina Joy mare. Her registered name was Sign of Joy, but we called her Suzy! She was normally a very bright bay, in this photo she was clipped for hunting.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Thirty years ago, "Annie" gave us a Christmas present. My wife and I bred, raised and trained her. It was wonderful for the whole family to be in the picture. I had to "dig" quite awhile to find this old photo.......finish.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Wonderful Thread!!!  And, Vicky...I guess it isn't just retreivers that you rescue!!!

You are the best  

Judy


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

2tall said:


> I guess the name just caught my eye! Anyway, here is an old photo of my Carolina Joy mare. Her registered name was Sign of Joy, but we called her Suzy! She was normally a very bright bay, in this photo she was clipped for hunting.


Is is my imagination or are people training dogs in the background - I swear I see a holding blind?!

Kathryn


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Grasshopper said:


> Is is my imagination or are people training dogs in the background - I swear I see a holding blind?!
> 
> Kathryn


I think the background has been transposed via photoshop....also note that the horse only has three legs, and some rather interesting bumps on those. ;-)


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

KwickLabs said:


> Thirty years ago, "Annie" gave us a Christmas present. My wife and I bred, raised and trained her. It was wonderful for the whole family to be in the picture. I had to "dig" quite awhile to find this old photo.......finish.



Great pic! A pacer, too....

I always loved going to the harness races. And always had the best luck betting there, especially at The Red Mile. One night, out of 13 on the card I picked 11 winners.

Seeing all these pics is fun! Horses and dogs just go together.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Sharon Potter said:


> Seeing all these pics is fun! Horses and dogs just go together.


Yes, but trying to train retrievers AT a horse show is difficult at best - ask me how I know, LOL!!

Kathryn


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Grasshopper said:


> Is is my imagination or are people training dogs in the background - I swear I see a holding blind?!
> 
> Kathryn





Sharon Potter said:


> I think the background has been transposed via photoshop....also note that the horse only has three legs, and some rather interesting bumps on those. ;-)


! Yes, that is a quickie photo shop. The original had a very busy background so I asked Ralph to "put her in a field" instead. I did not look at the result until I posted it. And guess what, the "field" is Cooper Black at a hunt test I was running. It was the first field picture he came across. I still don't know what happened to the other back leg, I am pretty sure she had all 4 when I donated her to Sweetbriar back in 1975.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> I think the background has been transposed via photoshop....also note that the horse only has three legs, and some rather interesting bumps on those. ;-)


LOL even my old nags can outrun a three legged horse.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

JeffLusk said:


> Heres my grandmas horse, I'm sure she'd let me claim her.
> So far she's raced 5 times this year, winning the last 4. Beating multiple stakes winner horses. She's been on a roll, and is FASTTTT!!!! Put up the fastest 6 furlong time this year at Emerald Downs, at least thats the rumor.


Nice! I didn't know you were into horses. Good thing, because that lunch might have lasted a lot longer... lol


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

This is my once in a lifetime horse Smokey. He was 16 in these pics and was a great babysitter. The girl in the picture is our Pastor's daughter. I was giving her riding lessons. I miss this old boy. He was the greatest!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

KwickLabs said:


> Thirty years ago, "Annie" gave us a Christmas present. My wife and I bred, raised and trained her. It was wonderful for the whole family to be in the picture. I had to "dig" quite awhile to find this old photo.......finish.


Wow that is quite an accomplishment. Homebred winners are great but to train them also is seldom done. Good job my hat is off to you.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Christa McCoy said:


> Nice! I didn't know you were into horses. Good thing, because that lunch might have lasted a lot longer... lol


BTW Claire Annette , horse pictured, is back breezing and hopefully will race again soon. No inside info but when Jeff posted I put her on my horsewatch on DRF. she is very fast indeed.


----------



## turk870 (Mar 13, 2010)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## GoodDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Well here are a few pics of a couple of my horses. They are good working horses, both quarter horses. All of these pics of these hunter/jumpers, I feel a bit out of my league. I have a few cows, and enjoy working cattle horse back, so nothing fancy but real good working horses. 

The sorrel is Traveler and Buckskin is Belle


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

Couple of the Haflinger's.


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

here's photo of our horse Buck -TWH Field trial companion for my husband  Great horse for him as he is so careful and smooth to ride. 



Here's some video shot of field trial locally last fall of the galley -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqJ_UX5d8YU

Martha


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

audiski86 said:


> Vicky,
> 
> So by any chance is your granddaughter single?



Yes, my granddaughter is single.......and she will turn 16 years old in July!!!! LOL


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

I have an OTTB, his name is Back to Riyadh, barn name Rudy. I got him as a 8 yr old OTTB. I re-trained him for dressage, very nice horse, not for the faint of heart. He would be classified as a high roller, he really turns it on when he entered the ring. That is what made him so successful at dressage, judges love the showy ones, sometimes he scared the crap out of me but the blue made it worth it. 

Ok and as soon as someone explains how to get the pictures here, I'll post his picture.


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

I got it!  










Sorry it isn't centered, my mom was too afraid to take her eyes off of us. So she pointed and clicked...

Good Dog: I would rather have yours. I am assuming you can take them on trail rides and not worry about a spook or buck?


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice picture -- very elegant.


----------

